# Ritalin injectable, snorting all that good shit



## mr.man (Jul 27, 2009)

ok does enyone have an idea of how much water to how much ritalin that it takes to make ritalin injectable?

all i know is to put the powder into the syring and add how water and shake it i love ritalin i just wanna try inj it once if i even decide to i just wanna know what im doing when i do it


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 27, 2009)

hahahahahahaha hell no let me know how that turns out. just go smoke some meth out a lightbulb


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 27, 2009)

mr.man said:


> ok does enyone have an idea of how much water to how much ritalin that it takes to make ritalin injectable?
> 
> all i know is to put the powder into the syring and add how water and shake it i love ritalin i just wanna try inj it once if i even decide to i just wanna know what im doing when i do it


Not the sharpest tool in teh shed, eh?

Dude...just leave it alone. Don't wanna hear about ya on the news tomorrow.


----------



## mr.man (Jul 27, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> hahahahahahaha hell no let me know how that turns out. just go smoke some meth out a lightbulb


how about you leave a helpful comment nukka instead of bitchin


----------



## mr.man (Jul 27, 2009)

i know it can be done, i need to know how i wanna try like 10 mg see how it effects me


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 27, 2009)

if its xr u cant bang that into ur arm. if its regular ritalin u can shoot it. thats pretty dirty though


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 27, 2009)

I swear to god man! Every fucking post you make makes you look less intelligent. If you keep going at this rate then your gonna end up dead or in jail...


----------



## mr.man (Jul 27, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> if its xr u cant bang that into ur arm. if its regular ritalin u can shoot it. thats pretty dirty though


its Metadate CD idk its all the same well, same main chemical, methyphenadate or somthing like that


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 27, 2009)

mr.man said:


> how about you leave a helpful comment nukka instead of bitchin


 
lol go head dog shoot ritalin in ur arm goofey. if they aint external relase u can just add a lil water like maybe 5 cc's and mix in the ritalin and cook it untill it boils a lil then bang it. hahahahahahahaha good luck dumbass


----------



## mr.man (Jul 27, 2009)

gangjababy said:


> I swear to god man! Every fucking post you make makes you look less intelligent. If you keep going at this rate then your gonna end up dead or in jail...


well man im a huge pill head its what i do im just looking for an answer and see how to make it im not doing it unless i have the right way to make it im not that stupid haha


----------



## mr.man (Jul 27, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol go head dog shoot ritalin in ur arm goofey. if they aint external relase u can just add a lil water like maybe 5 cc's and mix in the ritalin and cook it untill it boils a lil then bang it. hahahahahahahaha good luck dumbass


well son you dont bang fucking Ritalin freebase so your the dumbass


----------



## Ichi (Jul 27, 2009)

mr.man said:


> how about you leave a helpful comment nukka instead of bitchin


I would have to say you are a real pioneer on this one. lol. Why don't you shoot up something cool that other people are going to want to do?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 27, 2009)

bro u cant tell me about no drugs. why dont u just go smoke some rocks or some. u'll be better off then snorting ur lil brothers a.d.d. medication ya diiiiig


----------



## maurice*del*taco (Jul 27, 2009)

dude , your on a marijuana forum no one wants to hear you talking about being a dirty junkie and bangin shit in ur arm, and no one cares how big of a pill head you are get the fuck out , you should be pinked and banned from this place BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 27, 2009)

In a case study its said to not inject pills with Methylphenidate because the filler contains something that is not soluble in your blood. Subjects started becoming blind. The non-soluble particles can go through the cotton while filling the syringe, these little particles can clog capillaries in the back of your retina. 

Just saying.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 27, 2009)

maurice*del*taco said:


> dude , your on a marijuana forum no one wants to hear you talking about being a dirty junkie and bangin shit in ur arm, and no one cares how big of a pill head you are get the fuck out , you should be pinked and banned from this place BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Im aware you didnt notice what section your in. Next time you open your mouth, open your eyes first .


----------



## .Calico (Jul 27, 2009)

mr.man said:


> ok does enyone have an idea of how much water to how much ritalin that it takes to make ritalin injectable?
> 
> all i know is to put the powder into the syring and add how water and shake it


 DO NOT DO THIS! IT WILL KILL YOU, YOU DAMN FOOL!!! Pills have to be prepped before they're injectable, ie filtered! Injecting powder will cause you to lose a limb on a good day or kill YOU on a bad day.


mr.man said:


> i just wanna try inj it once if i even decide to i just wanna know what im doing when i do it


If you want to be sure how to shoot drugs, find someone to show you. If you don't filter it correctly, it can kill you. If you "miss the shot", it can mane you (loss of limb). If you shoot in an artery instead of a vein, you can die. You obvious have no clue what you're doing and you can't learn how to inject (safely) on the internet. Also, it will be a (prosecutable) felony for me or anyone to instruct you. Because when your mommy finds you dead in your room, you can bet your ass she'll turn over your computer to find out who killed her (dumbass) kid. 
And what does it feel like???
It feels like Ritalin, ya moron.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 28, 2009)

Agreed fully. Since when do people shoot up such low grade drugs? =X


----------



## SOorganic (Jul 28, 2009)

Seriously man, u want to shoot up ritalin?? Really?? I mean really really?? Can you say "Rock Bottom"?


----------



## Devilreject1 (Jul 28, 2009)

junkie freak. go shoot up a bunch of heroin instead.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jul 28, 2009)

mr.man said:


> how about you leave a helpful comment nukka instead of bitchin


did he really just say, 'nukka'? 



mr.man said:


> well son you dont bang fucking Ritalin freebase so your the dumbass


uhh, thats not freebasing dipshit 



SOorganic said:


> Seriously man, u want to shoot up ritalin?? Really?? I mean really really?? Can you say "Rock Bottom"?


for realsies. why dont you just stick it in your ass? less chances for complications if you really have no morals when it come to getting high.


----------



## vertise (Jul 28, 2009)

your a fucking idiot. like seriously let me know beyond the grave. why not just inject speed.


----------



## vertise (Jul 28, 2009)

i say you do 100 miligrams with 10 cc of water. and then i will not have to hear such a stupid comment on this site. seriously i am mad that anyone would post this shit.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 28, 2009)

vertise said:


> i say you do 100 miligrams with 10 cc of water. and then i will not have to hear such a stupid comment on this site. seriously i am mad that anyone would post this shit.


Yeah, he's an idiot...but why give him intentionally wrong information...that would obviously kill him. Maybe he's SO stupid...that he goes and uses your info, then how would you feel?


----------



## vertise (Jul 28, 2009)

i hope that he would sense my sarcasm but about 10 years ago i was given a hundred milligrams to take at a single time of adderal and it was horrific. i am not giving real advice just saying hey stop doing something that needs to be injected and that is dumb. maybe i should have been more sarcastic but i do get your point. then again i am impartial to the idea of life after i have told friends in a nice way to stop shooting up and now they are dead.


----------



## vertise (Jul 28, 2009)

drugs in pill form are not meant to be injected. doctors give these things to help not to abuse and drugs like pot that are illegal are there because social ideals prehibit them


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Jul 28, 2009)

Injecting Ritalin? Wouldn't it be better and safer to procur liquid Valium on the black market? I mean, injecting something that started out in pill form doesn't sound like a very good idea. In fact it sounds like a terrible one.


----------



## vertise (Jul 28, 2009)

like think about it a dab of pure caffeine would kill you. a dose so small that you couldnt measure it. why shoot up ritalin.


----------



## vertise (Jul 28, 2009)

ritalin is like speed... and valium is like H. its opposite but yes the idea of injecting anything is dumb.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jul 28, 2009)

vertise said:


> ritalin is like speed... and valium is like H. its opposite but yes the idea of injecting anything is dumb.


its just sad that someone needs to get that high that bad that they are willing to go to such lengths.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jul 28, 2009)

Be sure to fill the needle with air.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

lol this kid prolly died after mainlining ritalin.


----------



## casegrower (Jul 28, 2009)

Injecting anything without proper knowledge of where to inject, right amount, filtering ect just seems like a really bad idea. I am guessing that it will have the same effect as swallowing it.

is there any way to inject THC? I want to get high faster. I am sick of waiting the 1-3 mins for weed to kick in when I smoke it.


----------



## TVMASDL (Jul 28, 2009)

I think he's dead...


----------



## cackpircings (Jul 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> hahahahahahaha hell no let me know how that turns out. just go smoke some meth out a lightbulb


hahahah.... nice


----------



## .Calico (Jul 28, 2009)

This has turned into the classic "my drug is better than your drug". Potheads/trippers think heroin users are scum, Heroin users think drinkers are scum, and drinkers think all drug users are scum. However, we all agree that Ritalin Boy is scum. When i read "put the powder and H2O in the syringe and shake it", i almost shit myself. Whoever told him that likes him about as much as we do! lol! It's obvious he's a high school delinquent hard-up to fit-in and impress his friends. I won't talk smack about shooting up because i do it. To each his own. The drugs a person does doesn't define them. There are some heroin users with very high values and some straight-edgers that are pure evil. For example, Dr Join Hopkins IVed morphine for the last 60 years of his life, Adolf Hitler on the other hand started out as a vegetarian, never drank, and was a faithful husband (he did turn into am addict later in life though). Of all people, RIU members should be the last to criticize a persons' drug use. Unless ofcourse, you want to IV Ritalin. It's beyond pathetic, it's a cry for help. The kid probably isn't even old enough to purchase syringes. And if I knew his parents, I would totally snitch on him.what a sad, attention starved, likely impotent, sexually confused boy. Ladies be warned, this is what happens when you share needles with the mentally handicap. The poor boy caught mongloid fever.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

junkies, crackheads, and speed freaks are has low has it gets


----------



## Ichi (Jul 28, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> junkies, crackheads, and speed freaks are has low has it gets


I believe shooting ritalin is as low as it gets. lol. In the 6th grade I ate an entire box of nutmeg trying to get high.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

i forgot huffing gasoline to thats real low


----------



## robtoker (Jul 28, 2009)

what a fucking idiot what the fuck is wrong with these junkies dam


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

ruff economy he couldnt afford real drugs


----------



## robtoker (Jul 28, 2009)

doubt it just a big junkie whois bored with snorting so he wants to see how killing himself feels


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 28, 2009)

100mg of Adderall is not that much at all. I used to take 150 easily. Delicious. I could talk all day on it. But I would just take it orally. Fuck the bullshit. Fuck going blind, if you want to go blind take some viagra for a month 3 times a day =D.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 28, 2009)

I dont think you should look down on what he does. Everyone has there drugs, your not any better doing them yourselves. You dont agree with shooting up, you dont have to talk shit because you disapprove. Just give valid info, and if you dont know anything about the subject then you shouldnt say much at all. 

Just saying...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> I dont think you should look down on what he does. Everyone has there drugs, your not any better doing them yourselves. You dont agree with shooting up, you dont have to talk shit because you disapprove. Just give valid info, and if you dont know anything about the subject then you shouldnt say much at all.
> 
> Just saying...


 
first of all goofey we are talking about ritalin. adderal is an amphetamine. and 100 mgs of adderall is a whole shit load. i know alot about dope feinds being im from the city and all so i can talk shit all i want.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> I dont think you should look down on what he does. Everyone has there drugs, your not any better doing them yourselves. You dont agree with shooting up, you dont have to talk shit because you disapprove. Just give valid info, and if you dont know anything about the subject then you shouldnt say much at all.
> 
> Just saying...


 
junkies steal shit. and rob and kill people over petty shit. not to mention be the first one to trick off to police so they can get they fix again. you cant tell me nothing. i could teach you game. you have no idea what your talking about. i smoke weed and drink on occasian, and once a blue moon snort yay up my nose. so im way better off then some guy tryna bang ritalin in his arm


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 28, 2009)

Some one else had mentions the 100 mg of adderall. And I dont think the shit talking is worth it. So many people that never roam this forum come over here saying stick to bud and all other phrases. A variety is a good thing. =D

Im not starting anything, I just rather see helpful info being given than trying to belittle.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

a "variety" can kill your ass or ruin your life.

and i will belittle junkies all day long. do you got junkies nodding off with the needle in they arm in your allies or neighborhood?


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 28, 2009)

No. I do not agree with it but I know a lot of people dont agree with what I do and rather not here them talking shit to me when im doing something they dont like. So I look at it the same way. 

And with a variety you dont have to get Addicted to drugs..You just use different ones all the time =D.


----------



## feildgrow247 (Jul 28, 2009)

dude your probably gunna die, im pretty sure thats a form of meth and yea wtf ever happend to just taking it with your mouth, or if your dumb enough just snort it. you dumb asses are the ones who make drugs like pot look bad cause you do stupid shit like this, grow up and do something natural and smoke a jay you dumb fuck


----------



## .Calico (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm a junky and I've never stolen anything. I've kept the same full time job for the last 12 year and haven't missed a single day of work. If everyone who used h were homeless scheming low lifes, the people that sell it wouldn't make the money they do. That's like saying that everyone that drinks is am alcoholic. Less than 10% of heroin users are the POS that you see in the ally or in movies. The majority of heroin users are highly functional, just like the majority of potheads. However, those aren't the addicts you see on the news or on an episode of "Cops". You would never know from looking at me. The only people that know i use are the people that i let know. Opiate addiction is the easiest habit to hide. In moderation it clears your mind, eliminates fatigue, stress, and depression. Not ever addict uses to the point where they are passing out in public, just like not everyone that drinks passes out in public.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 28, 2009)

GG I say. =D


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

.Calico said:


> I'm a junky and I've never stolen anything. I've kept the same full time job for the last 12 year and haven't missed a single day of work. If everyone who used h were homeless scheming low lifes, the people that sell it wouldn't make the money they do. That's like saying that everyone that drinks is am alcoholic. Less than 10% of heroin users are the POS that you see in the ally or in movies. The majority of heroin users are highly functional, just like the majority of potheads. However, those aren't the addicts you see on the news or on an episode of "Cops". You would never know from looking at me. The only people that know i use are the people that i let know. Opiate addiction is the easiest habit to hide. In moderation it clears your mind, eliminates fatigue, stress, and depression. Not ever addict uses to the point where they are passing out in public, just like not everyone that drinks passes out in public.


 
lol ur a trip. [email protected] a functioning addict. we will see how long that lasts how long they can keep up there drug addiction before they gotta steal or suck dick for the shit. ive sold heron. ive seen white kids from the burbs start snorting it and in months..months be living in the area its being sold in shooting it, homeless and a changed person. man you cant tell me shit about this dog. like 90% of homeless are wineos or crack heads or junkies. and not everyone that drinks is an alki untill they drink everyday wich happens ofeten. same goes for heroin but it happens soo fast. and crack to. lol ive seen first time crack smokers run threw a whole months morgage in 48 hours. lol yall kill me man


----------



## .Calico (Jul 28, 2009)

Like i said, I've been using for over 10 years. Never sucked a dick. I support my own habit and pay my own bills. The majority of people don't take responsibility for their own actions. They blame their criminal actions on drugs, the fact that they don't want to work on drugs, sexual promiscuity on drugs, the reason they beat their kids on drugs. 
Drugs can't MAKE you do anything! Drugs users with low morals had low morals before they started using. Drugs don't lower a persons morals. 90% of the homeless smoke weed. Does that mean smoking weed will make you homeless??? No, not paying your rent will make you homeless.
hairyllama +rep for being one of the few people here that isn't a hypocrite. Respect.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 28, 2009)

drugs cant make you do anything???? so people dont spend all they rent money on drugs then go and robb mother fuckers so they kids can eat? lol dope feinds dont try and stick up dealers? you ever seen a dope feind get the afghani flu {get dope sick} you have no idea what your talking bout these people would cut ur throat for a fix?

what drug are you addicted to? caffeain? you dont sound right kid?

p.s. if your car stereo gets stoles assume it was the neighboorhood crackhead before someone who smokes weed lol ur a joke

the majority of people with aids are i.v. drug users. and other shit to. ur lame to the world lil man


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jul 28, 2009)

lol this thrads shoot that shit jk dont care


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks calico. Im not experienced with opiates, but like an other addictive drugs, there are people who are functional addicts and non-functional addicts. The stronger the mind the stronger control you have over it. If your weak minded you might turn in to a feign and start stealing and robbing but that just has a lot do with the person. 

Just I cant grasp your view chi because you do drugs and you look down on people doing drugs. Your not any better! 
You just need to learn to respect all drugs if your going to be a user =D.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 29, 2009)

idiot boys chasing feelings ,,,this is a herb forum ,,,take your junky buisness away.....remooooove ya!!!!!


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 29, 2009)

This section is for anything OTHER than bud. So smile like a doughnut =O.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Thanks calico. Im not experienced with opiates, but like an other addictive drugs, there are people who are functional addicts and non-functional addicts. The stronger the mind the stronger control you have over it. If your weak minded you might turn in to a feign and start stealing and robbing but that just has a lot do with the person.
> 
> Just I cant grasp your view chi because you do drugs and you look down on people doing drugs. Your not any better!
> You just need to learn to respect all drugs if your going to be a user =D.


heroin, crack, and meth are the most addicting substences known to man good luck keeping that under control fools


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

cbtwohundread said:


> idiot boys chasing feelings ,,,this is a herb forum ,,,take your junky buisness away.....remooooove ya!!!!!


 
lol this cat is prolly from new york and he knows what real feinds are. atleast im thinking he from new york cuzz he said herb thats east coast shit. but yeah roll out with your dope shooting asses


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 29, 2009)

oh thought u were in the grow buisness i dont really read everything when im high sometimes ,,,,didbt feel like reading much after i saw wat dude was trying to do with some ritalin fuckery ,,,,i apologize for ......


and im from LA and a dread so i call my sacrament by a rightous name,,,herb or ishens


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 29, 2009)

I dont do any of the three. So I think im safe. Hallucinatory Substances FTW. 

I dont know why your fighting about this. 

Cant we all just smoke a bong?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> I dont do any of the three. So I think im safe. Hallucinatory Substances FTW.
> 
> I dont know why your fighting about this.
> 
> Cant we all just smoke a bong?


 
hallucinagins are not addictive. u have no right speaking on shit you dont know


----------



## .Calico (Jul 29, 2009)

Actually there have been documented cases of people becoming dependant on hallucinogens. 
It has an entry in the DSM.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 29, 2009)

Did I say they were addictive? I said other addictive drugs. And then stated I stick to HS! So dont try to attack me.

Some can be addictive though. Especially RCs.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

lol this thread is dead. ive tried acid twice and never again so fuck all that. go do heron for a month str8. then try not to do it for a day see how you feel. think about all the shit youd do so u never feel like that again.


----------



## Sedition (Jul 29, 2009)

This thread is way outta fuckin control... but I'm interested to know what happened to Ritalin boy?


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 29, 2009)

I understand opiate addiction. I dont think its glorious. But yeah agreed. Dead thread.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

Sedition said:


> This thread is way outta fuckin control... but I'm interested to know what happened to Ritalin boy?


 
lol he is in th e.r.


----------



## Sedition (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadly enough, he probably is... if not dead. Stick to what you fucking know for christ sake!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

agreed man!


----------



## .Calico (Jul 29, 2009)

And as far as the most addictive drugs, nicotine is the #1 most addictive drug. This is another hypocritical "my drug is better/safer than yours. Your drug makes you less human, even though I've never met you". Hue run into just as many if not more shifty pot smokers. However this arguement is futile. You can't reason with ignorance and arrogance. You'll never convince him that he's not any better than heroin users ect. He'll never come down from his pedestal. A drug is a drug is a drug.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 29, 2009)

.Calico said:


> And as far as the most addictive drugs, nicotine is the #1 most addictive drug. This is another hypocritical "my drug is better/safer than yours. Your drug makes you less human, even though I've never met you". Hue run into just as many if not more shifty pot smokers. However this arguement is futile. You can't reason with ignorance and arrogance. You'll never convince him that he's not any better than heroin users ect. He'll never come down from his pedestal. *A drug is a drug is a drug.*



One of my favorite quotes. =D


----------



## .Calico (Jul 29, 2009)

Sedition said:


> This thread is way outta fuckin control... but I'm interested to know what happened to Ritalin boy?


He's sitting in his room with a spore syringe trying to shoot that up now.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

.Calico said:


> And as far as the most addictive drugs, nicotine is the #1 most addictive drug. This is another hypocritical "my drug is better/safer than yours. Your drug makes you less human, even though I've never met you". Hue run into just as many if not more shifty pot smokers. However this arguement is futile. You can't reason with ignorance and arrogance. You'll never convince him that he's not any better than heroin users ect. He'll never come down from his pedestal. A drug is a drug is a drug.


 
my drug keeps me from punching people like you. lol. and yes nicoteen is addictive very lets not compare it to heroin though. yes i know smoking ciggs kills more people then all drugs combined too so save it. i can go all day with a ciggerette or two or even none. lets see a full blown junkie make one bag of dope last lololol im done with you


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

.Calico said:


> He's sitting in his room with a spore syringe trying to shoot that up now.
> 
> 
> hahaha atleast we can agree dude was stupid for that


----------



## Sedition (Jul 29, 2009)

So sad that he felt the need to take his wee experiment to the next level... I can't level with any of you who have opiate/amphetamine addictions, thus I'm not gonna claim that what I'm saying here comes from experience. I'm a pot smoker who dabbles in the occasional roll or trip, but at least you guys know your shit...know where to draw the fuckin' line... kids like Ritalin boy are the ones that fuck shit up for everyone (especially themselves).
Bless,
Safe.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

Sedition said:


> So sad that he felt the need to take his wee experiment to the next level... I can't level with any of you who have opiate/amphetamine addictions, thus I'm not gonna claim that what I'm saying here comes from experience. I'm a pot smoker who dabbles in the occasional roll or trip, but at least you guys know your shit...know where to draw the fuckin' line... kids like Ritalin boy are the ones that fuck shit up for everyone (especially themselves).
> Bless,
> Safe.


 
well chosen words


----------



## Prod1gy132 (Jul 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> well chosen words


you really have no idea what your talking about. I've seen heroin addicts stop using heroin go through shit but they stop, and I've seen nicotine addicts unable to stop smoking even though they are coughing up tar and know its killing them. Everyone is different so please just shut the fuck up, I'm tired of reading your biased bullshit. This is a forum to help people if you don't have something helpful to say then don't say anything at all. And just FYI no one is better than anyone else, if you think your better you need to take a good hard look in the mirror because your a douche bag.


----------



## Ichi (Jul 29, 2009)

I believe that we are responsible for drawing our own lines. Most of us do not know how to draw these lines. Some of us do. You cannot draw my line and I cannot draw yours and the lines are almost certainly different. It is unreasonable to expect others to feel, live, or experience reality as you do.


----------



## .Calico (Jul 29, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> my drug keeps me from punching people like you. lol. and yes nicoteen is addictive very lets not compare it to heroin though. yes i know smoking ciggs kills more people then all drugs combined too so save it. i can go all day with a ciggerette or two or even none. lets see a full blown junkie make one bag of dope last lololol im done with you


If you can go a day without a cig, you obviously don't have a smoking habit. I'll go without dope before i give up smoking. 
It's very apparent that you think highly of yourself and your opinions seeing as how you love to spout them off as fact and then get all pissy when people call you out on your bs.
Oh, and about punching me. It's easy (and ignorant) to run your mouth while you're sitting behind a computer. Posting threats in forums doesn't make you look tough, it shows you're a youngster trying to prove you're cock of the walk. When hairyllama, for example, says something that i don't agree with, I'm smart enough not to make threats. For all i know he's some old school ass beater who's crazy enough to track me down. 1) You don't know me. 
2) Chicago is only an hour away.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 29, 2009)

Haha if I say something that is not a fact Id rather be corrected. The forum is to obtain knowledge from people. Never mind you should be doing your own research. Its fun, better then arguing.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jul 30, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> heroin, crack, and meth are the most addicting substences known to man good luck keeping that under control fools




Lol......... Ive met people who can..... successful people.... One lady for example she would buy a ball of crack a week and that's it........ if she ran out oh well, it's mind over matter.

Remember you are the drug you control it when it controls you you're not the drug.


----------



## pimpsmatt (Jul 30, 2009)

ive injected adoral once. had to put some heat too it for it to dissolve. it was ok, kinda like a weak coke shot. not worth stabbin yourself though, but ive learned that nothing really is no matter how good it makes you feel. just snort the shit.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 30, 2009)

Cocaine and Opiate addiction are different. 
Cocaine is mental, and opiates are physical. Both on the strong side =D.


----------



## pimpsmatt (Jul 30, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Cocaine and Opiate addiction are different.
> Cocaine is mental, and opiates are physical. Both on the strong side =D.


cocaine can be physicaly addictive, especialy when its injected on a regular basis. it aint shit compared to opiate withdrawls though.


----------

